# what does Mobo mean?



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

What's Mobo? Please?

Thanks,

Xico


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

Mobo = Mother board

Lot of people don't like to say Mother these days.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Xico-Here is a great link for finding all those acronyms. It will give you a list but usually the first one is the most likely.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Hehe. Of Course. Thanks, Cosmic! :up:  

Thanks, Deke! That helps! :up:


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Damn, I knew that one!


----------

